
Web 2.0 Snuffs Business 2.0 - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/09/05/web-2-0-snuffs-business-2-0
======
Mistone
i liked business 2.0 and will be sad to see it go. could present a good
opportunity for fast company or inc., to get a bit better in tech and web
reporting.

